# What kind of phone should I get?



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I have the LG Shine in red, and i LOVE IT!. It has a calculator (even a tip calculator), a calendar, and it looks great. The screen turns into a mirror when you arent using the phone, which really does come in handy. It has great battery life, even for a texting fanatic like me. It has a 2 megapixel camera, which is a lot better than most phones I've seen/had. It's not as wide as a razor, its a pretty good size. It requires a sim card (I have AT&T) and it doesnt look to durable but IT IS! I cant tell you how many times i've dropped it and screamed lol. It still looks brand new and I've had it for 5 months! here is a pic:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have At&t and I have a Samesung C-417 and there is no telling ow many times I have droped it and its still working lol still workin great and I have had it for almost 2 years


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't get a RAZR... I have one and am almost literally counting down the days until I can get a new phone with a new plan.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah i have heard that Razrs are crappy phones and they break easy


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

IPHONE! Do not settle for anything less. You just can't beat the iPhone. I am going from my current carrier to a totally different just to get it on the 11th.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> IPHONE! Do not settle for anything less. You just can't beat the iPhone. I am going from my current carrier to a totally different just to get it on the 11th.


Yes, IPhones are very cool but I believe they're a little higher then what I'm looking to spend for a hopefully cute phone/calculator/calender with a possible camera. I'll look into the Shines! And I hear Razrs break a lot too. Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I do prefer the flip phones as well, I tend to scratch screens easily (i'm telling you, i'm tough on phones!) but i'm not opposed to a non-flip.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

whatever you do DON"T buy an LG Shine. they break and scratch easily so if you are planning to drop it in the arena its not worth it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

upnover said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > IPHONE! Do not settle for anything less. You just can't beat the iPhone. I am going from my current carrier to a totally different just to get it on the 11th.
> ...


I would stick with the motorola. Best quality phone out there. I have gone with different makes and have had one problem or another but every time I go with motorola I have no problems. 

I have had different motorola phones over the years and currently working with the Rzor. I have no complaints about it. The camera quality is good, the speakers are fantastic-one of the few phones that has a loud ring as well as loud speakerphone.

The battery life is quite good and the phone itself is easy to use. My only complaint is the look of it. Never liked it. It can't be perfect :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Juke


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I had a razr for 2 years and I had no problem with it. Everyone kept telling me how terrible they are and how no one likes them but mine was wonderful. I dropped it A LOT and never had a problem. It was very durable. I just got a Samsung Muse 2 weeks ago today and I really like it so far. It may be a little bigger than you are looking for but it's a nice phone. With renewing my contract I got a good deal on it. It's got a super nice camera (for a phone), calculator, tip calculator, calendar, MP3 Player, etc. I don't know much about any other phones but this is mine! I like it a lot.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I received this by email just 5 mins ago. It pertains more to Canadians but still thought it was interesting:

http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/iphone-news/global-tv-explains-the-truth-about-rogers-iphone-3g-plans/


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> whatever you do DON"T buy an LG Shine. they break and scratch easily so if you are planning to drop it in the arena its not worth it.


no they dont. i'd droppped mine countless times, including in an arena, on concrete, carpet, tile, etc. and it has no scratches and it hasnt broken.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not a huge razr fan, but mine is deffinitely durable, probably because I keep a phone cover on it.... it hasn't broken (except one button only worked part of the time, cus i used it so much) and I literally throw the phone around my house.... I got phone insurance because I swore it would break and then i could get a new one, but I still have the old one.....

I do have a question, do you need to stay on the same network?? and which network are you??


----------



## delorey1 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok, my two cents  I would rather have a motorola flip phone. I carry my phone in my back pocket alot and forget to lock the keys, can't tell ya how many times I have called someone with my backside, LOL... I currently carry the blackberry cure 8310 and am in love with it, but yes i have to child proof it for me, I am sooo clumsy, but I have to have it for work/business. It has everything that i need, and am planning on upgrading when I can to something along the lines of the iphone, but waiting for them to get all the kinks worked out or come up with something better. Like a fine wine, technology only gets better with age  but if I did not have to be accessible 24/7 for work, email, calls, pages, etc and run such a tight schedule, then I would go with a flip motorola by far! I don't know if they are cute, like you are looking for, but you can always bling them up. That's what I do, I get clear covers, and rhinestone them, and I buy the screen covers to protect from scratches. The only prob with a flip is that the connection between the ear set and the hand set can get messed up easily by just sitting on it alot and if they don't line up then you have probs, also with the screen going black etc. Have had this happen a few times from sitting on and dropping a flip phone.

Well I know that was prob no help, but that's all I got for you right now 8)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was in part my problem. I have always preferred the flip phones as I also tend to accidently call people. Having said that, because of what I do I need to have access to everything at all times. Between family, work, friends and the horses I need to be available 24/7.

Before I head the iPhone was coming out, I was also looking at the Blackberry. Heard only great things about it.

Part of my problem to is having had access to so much when I didn't need it, that now I couldn't go back to having less :lol: :lol: 
I am a bit of a junky with new toys to tho, especially when it comes down to phones.

I have received a lot of emails and forwards about the new plans that have come out for some of the newer phones. The wireless companies are cranking up their prices and taking our money. I find it unfair for the average users as they pay a lot for the little that they actually get. I won't complain. I don't know what I would do without my phone.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Motorola KRZR K1M.  It's slimmer & WAY sleeker than the RAZR.  Nicer, too.
It easily fits in pockets! Looks like this, but in black. It comes in blue (in some areas), red, black, silver, & I think white? lol unsure.
Link to pic:
http://thecrazypc.com/images/krzr.jpg


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I love love LOVE my moto Rocker!!!! It’s slim, durable, has a camera, a place for a sim card, it’s a slider, so it’s kinda sheek, it has a key lock right on the side, and it has an mp3 player. PLUS, if you know how to chop down mp3’s (which I do) you can make your own ring tones!
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I love love LOVE my moto Rocker!!!! It’s slim, durable, has a camera, a place for a sim card, it’s a slider, so it’s kinda sheek, it has a key lock right on the side, and it has an mp3 player. PLUS, if you know how to chop down mp3’s (which I do) you can make your own ring tones!
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!



ohhhh make your own ringtones eh? Thats one of the things I am really excited about. Apple and the iPhone are just amazing together. Looking forwards to putting the new ringtones (clips of songs that I have already cut out and gotten ready) on the phone.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > I love love LOVE my moto Rocker!!!! It’s slim, durable, has a camera, a place for a sim card, it’s a slider, so it’s kinda sheek, it has a key lock right on the side, and it has an mp3 player. PLUS, if you know how to chop down mp3’s (which I do) you can make your own ring tones!
> ...


Yep, I made my FunkyTown ring town, well... cut it down and altered it a bit. I am working on putting together a few horse whinny's to make a different ring tone.

So often the phones come with tones that dont 'suit' me or my personality, and I really dont see buying ring tones. So I searched for some freeware that would enable me to chop down mp3's that I had, or could download, it's so easy!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

KinnAFinn35 said:


> I had a razr for 2 years and I had no problem with it. Everyone kept telling me how terrible they are and how no one likes them but mine was wonderful. I dropped it A LOT and never had a problem. It was very durable. I just got a Samsung Muse 2 weeks ago today and I really like it so far. It may be a little bigger than you are looking for but it's a nice phone. With renewing my contract I got a good deal on it. It's got a super nice camera (for a phone), calculator, tip calculator, calendar, MP3 Player, etc. I don't know much about any other phones but this is mine! I like it a lot.


i also have a razr with att and i love it. i have dropped it so many times. including on pavement, although it does have a small scratch it still works just as good! and it has also went for a swim.lol..i dropped it in a huge puddle while cleaning a water trough and it still kept working! i love that phone!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

katieandduke said:


> KinnAFinn35 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a razr for 2 years and I had no problem with it. Everyone kept telling me how terrible they are and how no one likes them but mine was wonderful. I dropped it A LOT and never had a problem. It was very durable. I just got a Samsung Muse 2 weeks ago today and I really like it so far. It may be a little bigger than you are looking for but it's a nice phone. With renewing my contract I got a good deal on it. It's got a super nice camera (for a phone), calculator, tip calculator, calendar, MP3 Player, etc. I don't know much about any other phones but this is mine! I like it a lot.
> ...


I agree yet again. The last motorola I had before the razor was a Mike phone which was well build by those guys as well. I lost my phone for about 6 hours one day. Could not find it when my mom found a jug of water which had been sitting next to my bed, with the phone inside at the bottom. Took the phone out and let air dry it the hopes it might still work and it actually worked!

Not recommended to try at home but I was very impressed for sure.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

In February i got the Alias from Verizon Wireless. its great if you love texting alot. ive dropped it a million times and the only thing that happens is that the battery pops out. other then that i love the phone.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Welp, I got a new phone today! I was very tempted by the LG Shine I have to say, but I felt like it wasn't the practical decision for me and I was worried I would scratch it up too much. The salesman at the store was trying to show me all these fancy phones and I was like, I have very low phone needs.... and then I asked him how the slider phones held up after being dropped repeatedly in the sand. He looked down at my riding pants/boots  and was like uh... I have a feeling the sand would affect the sliding part. So I ruled that out. And I had a feeling that my boss was going to buy me the phone so I ended up getting something cheaper because I didn't want him to spend too much. (i wasn't getting a plan so yeah, it was full price) I got some sort of Samsung flip phone that so far is really great! It has everything I need: calculator, calender, and phone.  PLUS other fun stuff (like a nice camera) AND fits perfectly in the pocket of my breeches without looking funky, AND it's a very fun shade of red and looks pretty cute!  Everything I needed! Thanks for the advice! I hope I don't have to repost this in a few months.... :roll:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you guys look at the prices of some most of those phones you are all talking about, you will see that they cost more than the iPhone. You just to make sure you look into the price plans :wink:


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

upnover said:


> Welp, I got a new phone today! I was very tempted by the LG Shine I have to say, but I felt like it wasn't the practical decision for me and I was worried I would scratch it up too much. The salesman at the store was trying to show me all these fancy phones and I was like, I have very low phone needs.... and then I asked him how the slider phones held up after being dropped repeatedly in the sand. He looked down at my riding pants/boots  and was like uh... I have a feeling the sand would affect the sliding part. So I ruled that out. And I had a feeling that my boss was going to buy me the phone so I ended up getting something cheaper because I didn't want him to spend too much. (i wasn't getting a plan so yeah, it was full price) I got some sort of Samsung flip phone that so far is really great! It has everything I need: calculator, calender, and phone.  PLUS other fun stuff (like a nice camera) AND fits perfectly in the pocket of my breeches without looking funky, AND it's a very fun shade of red and looks pretty cute!  Everything I needed! Thanks for the advice! I hope I don't have to repost this in a few months.... :roll:


cool! i'm glad you're happy with what you decided on!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

brightside said:


> cool! i'm glad you're happy with what you decided on!



Thanks! I'm SO excited! Imagine, a phone with a _working_ screen! I can actually see my address book!!! And it's so slim it fit very well into my breeches pocket as I rode today. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Come on, we want more iPhone users! There is only 2 days left until the new one comes out! :twisted:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Come on, we want more iPhone users! There is only 2 days left until the new one comes out! :twisted:


wait, what they have a new type of iPhone??


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

poor me ! because of laws on competition here saying that phone companies can´t tie a custemor down for more than x long ( or rather short) period of time iphone won´t be coming here anytime soon ! 
like i said before, we weren´t even on the apples map ! just loads of sea where iceland should have been ! :roll: makes you wonder...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Come on, we want more iPhone users! There is only 2 days left until the new one comes out! :twisted:



That's a great idea! how about you buy me one and I'll be another Iphone user!


----------

